# Where'd they go



## Flyboy2 (May 22, 2009)

I don't know if this is the right area, but does anybody know what happened to koolkitty and B-17engineer?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 23, 2009)

Good question mate.....


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2009)

Echo Lucky13's post.


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 23, 2009)

Yeah, well then can i ask another question for the mods?

I just noticed that Soren got banned today, what happened, unless its like confidential only for mods to know sort of business.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 23, 2009)

I see koolkitty post from time to time but have not seen B17 engineer in a while.


----------



## Airframes (May 23, 2009)

Hmm. I was wondering where B17 had gone, too. I've got an e-mail address for him, so I'll see if he's OK.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 24, 2009)

Go for it Terry!


----------



## Marcel (May 24, 2009)

Flyboy2 said:


> Yeah, well then can i ask another question for the mods?
> 
> I just noticed that Soren got banned today, what happened, unless its like confidential only for mods to know sort of business.



You probably don't get an answer on that, but I suspect he got himself in a fight with Adler, like he seemed to do lately.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2009)

Flyboy2 said:


> I just noticed that Soren got banned today, what happened, unless its like confidential only for mods to know sort of business.



Soren is taking a 14 day vacation...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 24, 2009)

He's lucky he only got 14 days..... Adler is being EXTREMELY gracious in Sorens temporary banning...


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 24, 2009)

Quite a few guys seem to have dissapeared


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2009)

That is the cycle of life on a forum my friend...


----------



## Marcel (May 24, 2009)

109ROAMING said:


> Quite a few guys seem to have dissapeared



Don't worry, I'm still here


----------



## Thorlifter (May 24, 2009)

Marcel said:


> Don't worry, I'm still here



OMG!!!! Thank goodness. Now we can proceed with regular forum business!!!! ha ha ha ha. Just messin' with ya Marcel.


----------



## Flyboy2 (May 24, 2009)

Haha 

Well thanks for answering my questions guys


----------



## Burmese Bandit (May 25, 2009)

Hi everybody. I'm back.

Strange...when I first joined this forum I thought it would be fairly free from the flame and ego wars I found on many other forums...

Alas, such is not the case. It seems even a war that ended 60 plus years ago, and the technology of the time, is still capable of inflaming egos - but then I suppose those egos were already inflated to begin with, heh heh!

As for me, I freely admit that I am not a pilot, or an engineer, or even a professional historian, just an enthusiast. And that a couple of quibbles and some doubts once in a while, on the whole the Mods here are doing a GREAT job.

Hello again to all!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2009)

Welcome back mate! True, there's a few good guys that has disappeared, hopefully they'll find their way back agin...


----------



## Freebird (May 25, 2009)

> Well thanks for answering my questions guys



Yes thanks, I was also wondering


----------



## Freebird (May 25, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> True, there's a few good guys that has disappeared, hopefully they'll find their way back agin...




Yes, hopefully Nonskimmer Lanc Cheddar the others will drop in again some day


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 25, 2009)

freebird said:


> Yes, hopefully Nonskimmer Lanc Cheddar the others will drop in again some day



Unfortunately I do not see that happening, but it is a shame.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 25, 2009)

Oh my, I didn't realize Soren got banned. 

Got to watch my back......


----------



## Burmese Bandit (May 25, 2009)

I really don't think that's a problem Welch...as long as we keep our flamethrowers locked away we should all be fine!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2009)

FLAME WAR!!


----------



## Burmese Bandit (May 25, 2009)

Flamers? Who? Where? Where???

* Looks left and right*

*whistles innocently*


----------

